# TT RS Reviews



## Ryegor (Feb 26, 2008)

These are the first reviews. Enjoy!

*EVO UK*

*Top Gear*

*PistonHeads*

*MSN* (I didn't know they still exist)

*Mat Watson Video Review*

*Rocombu* (Never heard before)

*Auto Express*


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

There's an autoexpress one out too but evo is the only one that matters


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

very nice! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Ryegor (Feb 26, 2008)

JohnLZ7W said:


> There's an autoexpress one out too but evo is the only one that matters


EVO is the best, their reviews are [almost] always spot on and I'm absolutely ok with them rating it 4 stars


----------



## mremg (May 10, 2015)

Great reviews! I wonder how many Mk2 TT RS owners will switch to Mk3 when it eventually crosses the atlantic.


----------



## Ryegor (Feb 26, 2008)

Added more reviews.


----------



## joe_TT (Sep 14, 2016)

Few more for you here guys:

Telegraph

Supercars OL Video

Factory Production Vid!


----------



## Balthazar B (Jan 20, 2014)

Here's one from Motor Authority.


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

Anyone know if dealers are taking pre-orders? It would be good to know pricing and options for the US market too.


----------



## Jim137a (Aug 10, 2015)

kpiskin said:


> Anyone know if dealers are taking pre-orders? It would be good to know pricing and options for the US market too.


I placed a refundable deposit on a TT RS in February of this year and my dealer just sent me an email saying that he expects the cars to be " orderable " in December and at this point he has no pricing info but he will contact me soon as he does. 

Hope that was helpful. 

My opinion is that it couldn't hurt to get a refundable deposit in.


----------

